# Need some help with this.



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

A feral cat, I feed outside had 4 kittens.She's fixed now but unfortunately only two of them are still alive. The first one I caught is tamed and fixed and just about ready to find a home. I just recently caught her sister and got her fixed. I've never worked with a feral cat before so I'm a tad lost.

When i brought her home from being fixed(last friday), I left the trap open in my room(Its the only place free from other cats) with some food, water, and litterbox. The first night she didn't come out but when i looked in the morning she was out of trap. Now she's hiding under my bed.

Some progress has been made, at least I feel like it has. Before she'd only come out when I wasn't in the room. Now she'll come out when i'm in the room but still won't let me close enough to touch her.

Should I be giving her more time to trust me,since its only been a week? Or is there some way of getting close to her without scaring her?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't worked with ferals and I'm sure you'll be getting good tips from people who have. I wouldn't push yourself on her. Just make slow movements, talk to her softly, don't stare at her in her eyes. Gradually you can look at her and do slow blinking then look away. This will help to reassure her that you mean no harm. You have to gain her trust first of all before you do anything else.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

These videos, posted by Mitts and Tess (Merry) are wonderful. I'm going make them a sticky, they're so good!

Socializing Feral Kittens, parts I, II, and III:
















 

Produced for the *Urban Cat League* (http://www.urbancatleague.org) 
with a _Partners in Caring_ grant from the *ASPCA* (http://www.aspca.org).


__________________
At first, just sit in a dimly lighted room with the kitten and read a book or listen to quiet music, so the kitten gets used to your presence. But first, watch these wonderful videos!  I wish you the best. Please keep us informed. Patience is the key!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First off I like to say thank you for taking an interest in the mother cat and getting her spayed and vacinated. Continue to daily feed & water her and provide a winter enclosure for her to survive the winter in. There are Stickies at the top of the feral page which give suggestions on how to build a feral winter enclosure.

some questions about the kitten you brought in after being spayed. How old is she? Are you bringing her in for the purpose to get her adopted out or is she going to be a member of your household? If your trying to socialize her in order to get her adopted out I would follow the videos that would put her on the fast track to being socialized.

If she is going to stay with you and be your kitty then there is a different route to take. Ive done both. If she is going to be your then you can take your time. We socialized an adult cat which after i tnr him. He wouldnt even let us near him or touch him. Our saving grace was he love my cat mittens and once release he would lay outside the screen in porch with my cat laying by him on the other side. We gradually let him inside and let him out when he wanted. It took us 4 years to bring him around. He now is a big love. Let us carry him around and handle him. Sleeps with my sister and is totally socialized. but it took baby steps and we slowly pushed his comfort levels to get him use to us and touching him and handling him.He is now indoor 95% of the time and outside 5%.

I would start out by sitting by her food bowl when she is eating.Reach over and touch her briefly. Sit in the room with her, reading a book or working on your lap top so she gets use to your presence. If you can put your bed on the floor so she cant hide under the bed I would. But provide a box or place for her to hide and feel safe in but have the ability to lift the box and get her if you need to.

Keep us posted on your progress and any questions. There are several knowledgable people who post in the feral section who can give lots of good tips to help you make this a sucess.


----------



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for the responses. Of course I always feed stray cats outside, so the mother feral cat will always have food water and shelter outside.

The kitten is 4 months old, I'd like to get her adopted but I've had previous times where I meant for a cat to get adopted and ended up keeping them so who knows. For the time being my goal is to find her a home.

So I shouldn't let her hide under my bed? I'm not sure what I'd have her hide in.

Mitts, Actually i've gotten her to come out more by letting one of my other foster kittens come in the room to play, she's my little therapy kitten! She brought the first kitten from outside , out of her shell as well so I'm hoping she'll do the same with this one.


----------



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

Update: Last night, I tried what the first video told me to do with food. I got some canned food and I brought one of my other foster kittens in, I put it on the floor and sat down. It was probably a little less than a foot in front of me. 

She popped her little head out at first because she heard the other kittens and wasn't going to go any farther when she saw me. Then suddenly she went to the plate. I was so happy I made progress! I was even able to move: pet the other kittens and scoot a little closer without her running away!

I'm going to try again today and see if I can't move the plate closer. She's such a cute cat. Solid black and fluffy, I know if I can get her tamed someone would take her in a heart beat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great start! Food, love, and patience are the keys!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I know this reply is quite late, but I caught a feral kitten on Aug. 2 ...and it took a full week for her to come out of hiding when I was around. Then she still skittered off to hide, if I made too much movement or noise. As I can't have cats, and was starting to get in big trouble about it, I finally had to give her to a foster home. The foster lady says she's still slowly making progress, but still shy - and probably always will be.
A big help, is that her brother is TOTALLY tame! (was out and exploring the night after I caught him on Jul 26). So he gets her to come out and play a bit... which is what you experienced too, with your other cat.

So it may take time, but the kitties will eventually learn that humans aren't big monsters, but good creatures for love and food! LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Time and patience.  She might be shy by nature, but I think she'll soon realize that her foster mommy is her source of love, comfort, and food.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

I have worked with ferals before, a feral had three kittens under my back porch. We couldn't take care of them so we gave them to the humane Society. 

At first they wouldn't let me touch them, but then gradually, they came out to play with some leaves, (you can use toys), and because I was on the porch, they could not see me, I gently grabbed them from behind, and softly petted them and put them with their mom in the cage. 

Being on your bed might work using some toys that are long or that hang from some sort of string. Hang the toy down so that all the kitten can see is just the toy, not you. Once the kitten comes from under the bed you can gently take him. 

Sound like everything is going well so far! Good luck!


----------

